

JQuery plugin - styleJSON - codephined
http://codephined.com/projects/jquery-plugin-style-json/
StyleJSON is a work-in-progress attempt at "styling" an arbitrary JSON object as simply and comfortably as possible with HTML and CSS.
======
jaequery
So basically it turns json into html?

~~~
codephined
yes, using a parallel object you can supply a template to parse what you need
displayed from a json data source.

